# 2011 GT6000 diary



## txsteve (Dec 4, 2011)

When I found n bought the tractor I didn't see any problems here..the front bumper was handed to me missing hardware...they said they will mail it to me so no biggie..That was a Sunday...Tuesday the tractor,stove/oven was delivered...Wednesday started new toy day...dropped air pressure,,add oil,,grease up,,fuel up,,adjust deck wheels down..tripped over the deck chute two times so saw-all time..start up n test..
Very fast,,like that..drove to the gate n got off the tractor n she died..start up n drove thru the gate n got off she died again..then it hit me..Seat switch..u- turn to the garage to take switch out,,drill hole thru it n tiewrap it n put it back in..Hate these new safety gadgets...Put a/c instead..
Back to testing...went to side field were the grass is high like 15"-20"...when I cut, I cut down to 1-2"... she went thru it like butter at a little higher than engine idle..
Now back to the garage to my Messed-up list and call Sears...
This list was during set up..
1-Front Wheel grease fitting was cross threaded so grease shooting around threads n not to bearings...
2-Front axle left Pivot Bolt crossed threaded so it was not in all the in..
3-Wheels are too much toe- out..
4-PTO..Hit PTO n engine stalls..it works ok with belt off ,,,deck belt n spindles are free turning so what's up...its not a electric stall its an engine torque stall..
5-Remind them about bumper hardware..
Hello tractor owners...
Two days later package arrived with front wheel w/grease fitting,,new bumper with hardware,,Front cast iron axle with all components..
I painted new front axle n components because they were raw..then I install everything...the front alignment is right now with a little toe-in ,,no more wheel 90* turn ..they still do a tight turn though..so the loose bolt n axle was bad from the start...now the steering is right like a car when you let go of the steering wheel after a turn she straighten up..
The tech should be in next week...and was..
The PTO is ok..he said I hit the PTO at idle..I should hit it at med to high engine rpm..
I think the governor need an adjustment because my old tractor with 42" 3 blades at 16hp fires up at idle and the governor hits in n off...But the tech will not touch the governor...Oh-well...I'll work on that soon..
Then another package arrived,,big one...New Johnny Bucket n rear power hitch...
Very,Very Happy now...tested to the max..I figured if the tractor or Johnny didn't break or died that day I'll be ok...its alive..

I found one thing I really didn't like..SLOW REVERSE..working the tractor with dirt,,just too slow n no reverse power for back blading..
A little modifying done,,Now I have the same speed n power,,forward n reverse..Sweet..

I see that all these new little tractors don't have hood hold downs...Is this another safety issue or cheap...Anyways I have a snowmobile hood kit for 12 bucks in the mail...
I didn't put in a review on sears yet but so far I'm still happy with it..these things happens with all manufacturers..that's when customers service kicks in...selling price too..I was looking for a small tractor for awhile and need one soon..the 2011 GT6000 was one on my list..I found it in sears outlet as we was looking for an oven...It's a brand new showroom model with a small scratch on the rear fender..Oven and Tractor with delivery less than $1600. 
That was a deal you can't pass..
No I didn't buy extra warranty..
If I paid 3k or more for it,,I would be pissed. 
Beware though... was two GT6000 and others side by side there..both GT6000 same price...one showroom and the other one used,,very used...so I picked the new one...

Steve


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Wjjones mentioned sears reccomends engaging the deck at past half throttle - theres an indent in the throttle lever - ive had an issue with my 99 weedeater ( call it a craftsman tractor) - would keep dying when engaging the deck - i was almost ready to swap another motor on when i noticed the indent ( had it for 3 years and never noticed it) - set it there and it ran beautiful.

Majority of my tractors dont have any sort of hood hold down, only ones that do are my 3 dynamarks and a lone MTD - all my tractors are pre 2003 - the dynamarks have holes in the hood edges and bolts are mounted in the chassis ( factory setup) - the MTD has hooks on springs ( also factory). I really havent had one fly open unless i run into something.

Im opposite - id buy the used one - specially if it was way cheeper - actually all the tractors ive bot ( cept for one new one in 92) are well used - warranties arent all theyre cracked up to be specially with tractor motors - newer motors just dont set well with me, too much junk inside to deal with ( to quiet them down, to make them more EPA compliant, cheeper materials) - id rather use my trusty old flatheads with no plastic in them- some have been around as long as i have . 

Warranties also require a tech to fix them, which could be weeks for a repair - and i know itll be fixed right the first time fixing it myself.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..Steve.. I also went with the Husqvarna style bumper its alot stronger, and all one piece.. It kinda looks like a bull bar style bumper..


----------



## txsteve (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm working on the bumper so it will just slide in the front plate for fast on n off...and mount a set of 35w fog lights on the bumper..I only need bright lights when mowing...not when using the bucket..


----------



## txsteve (Dec 4, 2011)

Some traction weight...


----------



## txsteve (Dec 4, 2011)

That little tube with putty around it is use so I get around 99% full liquid..the tube curves up to the top of the tire inside...


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

txsteve said:


> That little tube with putty around it is use so I get around 99% full liquid..the tube curves up to the top of the tire inside...



....Thats a nice looking rig....


----------



## txsteve (Dec 4, 2011)

Needed more reverse power n speed..So this is how I did it.
















Next the original plastic push in pedal had no more travel...if I raise the plastic it hits the floor board slot and I didn't want to cut the board floor...I found a VW pedal in the scrap pile n used that..
















No more bouncing hood...using snowmobile hood straps..








You can see on rough field the hood don't bounce no more and no more turtle reverse speed..video below..
[ame=http://youtu.be/nFiVEmxBX_E]Craftsman GT6000 modified reverse for speed - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

txsteve said:


> Needed more reverse power n speed..So this is how I did it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep I put a hood latch on mine too.. How did you do the first part in the first picture?


----------



## txsteve (Dec 4, 2011)

I just mark the slot before I removed the plate..(so I cut the rite side)..I used a Roughing end mill bit in a hand drill and take a little more than 1/8" metal off the slot..
In fact making the slot longer don't have to be exactly cut like it was...you can see the allen head bolt the holds the neutral setting and also used as the slot stop..
The allen bolt is round so the slot don't have to be flat..
Don't remove or losen the allen bolt..Just the torx bolt to remove the plate.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

txsteve said:


> I just mark the slot before I removed the plate..(so I cut the rite side)..I used a Roughing end mill bit in a hand drill and take a little more than 1/8" metal off the slot..
> In fact making the slot longer don't have to be exactly cut like it was...you can see the allen head bolt the holds the neutral setting and also used as the slot stop..
> The allen bolt is round so the slot don't have to be flat..




Ok I see it gives it a little more travel space for reverse.. Does it help with forward too?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Which VW pedal did you use gas pedal, etc?


----------



## txsteve (Dec 4, 2011)

wjjones said:


> Which VW pedal did you use gas pedal, etc?


I used the brake pedal so it won't break..


----------



## txsteve (Dec 4, 2011)

wjjones said:


> Ok I see it gives it a little more travel space for reverse.. Does it help with forward too?


I talked with a friend that works on heavy duty construction equipment..Mainly Hydrostatic units..He say the Hydrostatic speed is set by safety issues at work sites..But the speed of the Hydros itself are what the pump n valves can deliver volume...So max it out before the pulsing feeling and it will be ok..
So for my reverse,,I shaved a little more than 1/8" and in happy with the speed I got now..in fact its faster reversing than forward..lol
I will shave 3/32" off the front (forward) of the slot some day but its not on my must list yet...


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

txsteve said:


> I talked with a friend that works on heavy duty construction equipment..Mainly Hydrostatic units..He say the Hydrostatic speed is set by safety issues at work sites..But the speed of the Hydros itself are what the pump n valves can deliver volume...So max it out before the pulsing feeling and it will be ok..
> So for my reverse,,I shaved a little more than 1/8" and in happy with the speed I got now..in fact its faster reversing than forward..lol
> I will shave 3/32" off the front (forward) of the slot some day but its not on my must list yet...



Thankyou for the info I cut 5 yards so all the speed I can get will help....


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

What kind of reinforcing does the frame have? Ive seen pics of some tractors with the whole front of the chassis bent over after pounding into snowpiles /dirt . Those tractors had the plow/bucket hooked to the front axle only tho.


----------



## txsteve (Dec 4, 2011)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> What kind of reinforcing does the frame have? Ive seen pics of some tractors with the whole front of the chassis bent over after pounding into snowpiles /dirt . Those tractors had the plow/bucket hooked to the front axle only tho.


I found that the Johnny Bucket mounting in not universal..It's made by year n model...the mount itself is made very strong...the mount runs about 24"-30" long...


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

txsteve said:


> I found that the Johnny Bucket mounting in not universal..It's made by year n model...the mount itself is made very strong...the mount runs about 24"-30" long...



I bought mine with intentions of adding extras like a grader box, etc but found that it doesnt except attachments.. So its just a grass cutter only..


----------



## txsteve (Dec 4, 2011)

wjjones said:


> I bought mine with intentions of adding extras like a grader box, etc but found that it doesnt except attachments.. So its just a grass cutter only..


What model did you buy.?..My old Murray will take any attachment and do the job..There is no list that will fit the Murray...So make it fit..


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

txsteve said:


> What model did you buy.?..My old Murray will take any attachment and do the job..There is no list that will fit the Murray...So make it fit..



I bought the YS4500 24hp v-twin Briggs with the 54" deck model# 917.276800 the manual says it will take a snow thrower but thats about it.. I think I could work around the no attachments thing but I thought I would just look around for an old GT to use for that.. I try to keep this one light so I can cut that grass faster...:lmao:......


----------



## txsteve (Dec 4, 2011)

For a while these manufactures plop tractors together with weird recipes and hit the market...The buyers are the rats..The rats are the testers..The makers then see the supply n demand,,Profit n lost..
In the middle of manufacturing they change the recipes for who ,,yes $$$ first then satisfy customers...
Some time you might get a beast for the money...then you'll see its discontinued..then you see a different model number but it looks exactly the same,,so whats the change and why..better for who ??..
We'll never know till we test them..
It's up to the customers to do their homework..
I found out that never go to a dealer..their stuff is the best..
Go to some tractor repair shops who works on all models n makes and you get a better insight..I ask them Stamped vs Fabricated decks..Stamped it is..
Rear mower or belly..Belly it is..
Transaxle for my needs..No gear box needed with todays hydros..Go with Hydro- Gear...stronger n better than Tuff-Torq..They repairs a lot of TT but just service maintenance on HG..
Frame strength..That was a tricky q&a.Frames do crack n bend so thickness is not the issue..The design that was tested is what your looking for...The thicker is not always better but it have a higher price and looks better..A lighter flexible frame vs rigid is all up to the designer..Flexible is sometimes better for the front n rear axles so 4 wheels on the ground all the time..the rat will test those..
PTO on a lot of these YT n GT is a selling word...They don't have PTO..They have ECA (electric clutch activated)..your vehicle a/c is not pto..it's a electric clutch..
The GT6000 I just bought will have a steering problem in the future...it looks too cheap n flimsy with no adjustment...The deck wheels are connected wrong even stated in the manual..They don't spin freely...the washes are wrong size or placed in wrong side..at first I moved the wheels down where I wanted them..then tighten the bolts..wheels turn tight..so I remove it and look and the step bolt and the step is a hair than the wheel hole..the washer was over the step and binding the wheel...
SO I put the washer on the bolt after the mount by the nut...now the wheels are turning freely...
The day I bought the GT ,,that evening I order the Johnny Bucket and Johnny Bucket Universal Electric Sleeve Hitch...
The JB Electric Sleeve Hitch has two easy settings..Rigid up n down or Floating...Sears kind don't..and who is stronger..JB..
I seen a notice bulletin in a shop about the 2011 GT6000..
1-cracked rear chassis plate with sleeve hitch mounted due to sears sleeve hitch accessory..(JB mounts different to tractor)
2-brake/clutch pedal stiff,,slipping belt..Due to grass built up between plates mounted to c frame by steering..Just clean it out..
3-Adjustable steering links available (I have those part numbers someplace)
When I find them,,I'll post them..


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thankyou for the info I had been looking at one of the Husqvarna GTH-26v52LS tractors.. When I bought my YS4500 the sales guy said it was made by Husqvarna for Sears. I kinda favored the Fab-Deck on the Husqvarna mentioned above, and the 8mph forward speed plus it will take all kinds of attachments.. Check it out at Husqvarna.com and see what you think?


----------



## txsteve (Dec 4, 2011)

Wjjones...When I was looking at new tractors the GTH-26v52LS was on my list..The GT6000 #28861 also...Both are very close..Different is Frame type,,Engine,,Deck,,Some links on steering parts..
Both have G730 that's a need in my book..
Both at $3000.00 I'll take the GTH-26v52LS but 50% price drop on the GT6000 sold me..
Look at the 5 pictures I added in my album that shows parts side by side..GT6000 on the left..


----------



## txsteve (Dec 4, 2011)

PS..what transaxle do you have in your YS4500.?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ive noticed with sears, quality does show - some of my older machines have welded together mandrels ( meaning no replacing berings) - so they make you drop a bunch of cash for a new one ( one mandrel for my 86 GT II is $150- needs 3 ) - a couple do have bolt together mandrels tho. One of my craftsmans, the PO managed to break the trans housing - ive owned multiple machines over the years and never once broke a trans , they werent used lightly either.

Sears seems to mark up their replacement parts a bit , plus also seem to make limited runs of replacements , always seem to change or discontinue parts/part numbers.

I still like my collection of craftsman tractors, im in the process of rebuilding the deck for one( LT12) and rebuilding a LT11 rear discharge tractor - my rebuilt runners still work pretty good .


----------

